# Certified passport copy in Germany.



## tommybazar

Hi, 

is it possible to make a certified copy of a passport (a Czech one, but any information will help) in Germany and if so, where (at the post office, a notary, an embassy etc.).

I am asking because a university I am enrolling to wants a certified copy of my passport, but under Czech law, notaries can NOT make certified copies of any form of ID and from what I have read, a lot of Czech people cross the border to Austria and there they get the copy done at a post office, no problem. I want to know if anyone has had any experience with this in Germany.

The fact that the German uni wants a certified copy makes me think it shouldn't be a problem in Germany, but I want to know before I go.

Thanks in advance


----------



## James3214

I think you can do it at a German post office.
It's called 'postident'. More info here:

https://www.deutschepost.de/en/p/postident.html


----------



## ALKB

tommybazar said:


> Hi,
> 
> is it possible to make a certified copy of a passport (a Czech one, but any information will help) in Germany and if so, where (at the post office, a notary, an embassy etc.).
> 
> I am asking because a university I am enrolling to wants a certified copy of my passport, but under Czech law, notaries can NOT make certified copies of any form of ID and from what I have read, a lot of Czech people cross the border to Austria and there they get the copy done at a post office, no problem. I want to know if anyone has had any experience with this in Germany.
> 
> The fact that the German uni wants a certified copy makes me think it shouldn't be a problem in Germany, but I want to know before I go.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You can also go to a Bürgerbüro, those are often in town halls or have their own locations, depending on the size of the town.

In Berlin, the fee for this is around €2.50 if I remember right.


----------



## tommybazar

Thanks for your answers guys.
I actually found out that the German embassy in Prague will make me a passport copy as well and that is the easiest way for me too. So thanks and this will hopefully help someone else in the future.


----------

